# M-Edge "My Edge" has been launched



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Saw on Facebook today where M-Edge design-your-own cover feature has been launched, I've already been playing around with it. Already have some questions, of course! I watched the tutorial first, but am having some problems. Anybody who works with images and stuff like this, can you chime in? I was hoping I could use the digital elements I have purchased and that I use in Photoshop Elements when I design skins, because I wanted to design a case to match my skin. But every time I place an image, it has "white space" around it. Consequently when I place two or three images, I can't put them very close to one another or the "white space" laps over onto another image. Then if I add a background, the "white space" shows up as around the image, so instead of having just a pink tulip, I have a pink tulip in a white rectangle. Looks awful. I tried downloading some images from the internet, but they are the same way. Does anyone know a work around for this?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe you need to assemble all the pictures before you use their template?  Just guessing as I havent tried it yet.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

It's easier than you'd think. Once drag the photo or graphic to the design, you can move it around by holding the cursor over the photo and holding down the left button of your mouse. Then you can move it around to center it on the design.

See the little boxes in the corners of the blue line around the photo? Drag those diagonally out to make the photo larger so it does fill to the outer edges of the design. Make sure you pull those diagonally from the corners and not out from the center on the right, left, top or bottom. Dragging from the center may distort your image.

You may have to drag your photo outside the margins of the design in order to make it fit. In other words, if your image is square and the design is a rectangle, the right and left sides of your image will be outside the design. You'll then have to move the image to the right or left to make sure the parts of the image you want are going to be printed where you want them to be.

For example, if you have a photo that has your child in it and you want to be sure the child is on the front, move the photo until your child is shown on the right side of the design. A tight head shot wouldn't work, the image of the face would have to fit across the entire design.

Am I making sense?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Maybe you need to assemble all the pictures before you use their template? Just guessing as I havent tried it yet.


Carol, I was so hoping you would see my post! Because I know you design skins too, so are familiar with Photoshop. Do you mean put together the design as I would like it, save it as a JPEG and then put it on their template? Maybe design it in Photoshop Elements and then paste it onto their template?


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Meant to mention above, hold the left button on your mouse down to drag from the corners too.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dharts said:


> It's easier than you'd think. Once drag the photo or graphic to the design, you can move it around by holding the cursor over the photo and holding down the left button of your mouse. Then you can move it around to center it on the design.
> 
> See the little boxes in the corners of the blue line around the photo? Drag those diagonally out to make the photo larger so it does fill to the outer edges of the design. Make sure you pull those diagonally from the corners and not out from the center on the right, left, top or bottom. Dragging from the center may distort your image.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are making sense. My problem is, I don't want to use just one photo or one image. The images I want to use are each separate, for instance I want to place a pink tulip flower, then place a purple tulip flower, then place a blue tulip flower, then place a stem for each of them, and each one of these is like a separate "picture", see what I mean? So when I place them, they each have the white space around them.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Patricia, yes, you need to map out your placement of your pics and then merge them as a jpg and then place them into the skin program.  I tried what you are attempting too, but as far as I know, you cannot overlap them without having the edge in the skin programs.  Just be sure to have your measurements right and you can do it in Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro (what I use).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

OK, woo-hoo, I got it!  I did the design in Photoshop Elements, saved it as JPEG and then took it to the M-Edge cover as all one unit and it looks perfect.  Thanks everybody for your help.  I'm excited about this one.  So are you guys designing something, what are your ideas?


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Not now, but I can't wait to see yours. Are you a gardener, Patricia? I'm a gardening fiend. I have lots of pretty flower photos from my gardens I could use - lilies, peonies, irises, daylilies, echinaceas, hellebores, water lilies. And so on.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Well crud!!  Of course its been launched, I ordered another case this week!  Aint that how it always goes??

Heading off to play with it though!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

What mounting system did they go with in this case  Straps or the new one?


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

From their help button after you click to start designing:



> MyEdge Jackets are manufactured for each custom order and assembled by hand in the USA. Your design is printed on 100% cotton canvas using a state-of-the-art digital printing process which yields high resolution images with brilliant colors. Before assembly the printed fabric is treated with Scotchgard™ to help repel liquids and dirt. The interior is made from lush, khaki-colored, synthetic nubuck and includes a document storage pocket. The jacket design features a spine and 4-corner device mounting system made from microfiber leather in your choice of Black or Mocha Brown colors.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Carol, I was so hoping you would see my post! Because I know you design skins too, so are familiar with Photoshop. Do you mean put together the design as I would like it, save it as a JPEG and then put it on their template? Maybe design it in Photoshop Elements and then paste it onto their template?


yes, that's what I think you have to do, although the video does show layering, as with the text. Look forward to seeing your results Patricia!

The straps are used but I just love MEDge's new mounting system. <pout>


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dharts said:


> Not now, but I can't wait to see yours. Are you a gardener, Patricia? I'm a gardening fiend. I have lots of pretty flower photos from my gardens I could use - lilies, peonies, irises, daylilies, echinaceas, hellebores, water lilies. And so on.


No, I'm not into gardening, mostly because I hate the heat. I'm in Kentucky and when it's 96 degrees with 95% humidity, I don't go out of the house. The extent of my gardening is a few tomato plants. One year I did get into herbs, bought a grow light and started a bunch of them from seed, that was fun, but haven't done it again.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Know what you mean about the heat and humidity. I'm in Virginia. But I'm in the mountains so early morning and in the evening is much cooler. And I grow a lot of perennials that don't require a lot of work.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's a picture of my cover design. I ordered it this morning.

















The back looks off center but I had to put it like that on my design so that when I placed it on the cover template, it's centered there. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

That's so cute! And I actually like the off center placement on the back. You did a terrific job.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

That's darling, Patricia~!  I like the weathered edge look too.  Now I have to go play and see what I come up with on there.  Another addiction!!!  LOL


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

We are glad to hear that you all are having fun with our new program! Just to help clarify, MyEdge does not support transparency. So, if you have an image like the one you described, Patricia, and you want to layer it over top of another image, you will need to do this in another program first and save the final layout as an image that you can then upload into MyEdge. I know you already figured that out, I just want to make sure everyone understands.

Text does have transparency. So you can layer it over other images. But, once added to the canvas, each group of words is treated like an image and cannot be edited. To change text, it would need to be removed and redone.

Please know that M-Edge's Customer Service Team is here to help! So let us know if you all have any questions or concerns. You can either post questions here or on Facebook, or for faster responses, email us at http://www.medgestore.com/about/contact/

Thank you!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Jackie, I've already placed my order.  This feature totally lives up to my expectations, and thanks to M-Edge for putting this in place.  I'll have everything matching now!

Patricia


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Jackie, I've already placed my order. This feature totally lives up to my expectations, and thanks to M-Edge for putting this in place. I'll have everything matching now!
> 
> Patricia


Yea! I am glad that you are as excited as we are! And thank you for placing your order!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

There are perks to working for a company. I just got my new MyEdge jacket that I created while helping to test the system. I am so excited! I just love it! Check it out...


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't wait to see more designs that people come up with!


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I just saw this feature today.  They have a few sample ones that people have designed.  I'm looking forward to seeing others show up there and/or here.  

Something like this would really make me reconsider my Oberon cover!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

kansaskyle said:


> Something like this would really make me reconsider my Oberon cover!


I can't say that I'm willing to give up my Oberon until they make the new mounting system available. Straps are sort of OK, but I prefer the strapless look of the new mounting system. I won't give up my beautiful, solid leather, great smellin' cover for one of these unless the new mounting system is an option.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The straps at the bottom don't bother me because they are pretty small.  I'm already thinking that I won't use the top straps, might just use velcro behind it anyway.


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

love the idea, but I don't think I'm interested in a case with no closing mechanism - a strap or something - to keep it from flapping open in my bag. now if they find a way to include that, I'm in!


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

Hello.

Does this cover any system to keep the cover closed? I can not see magnetic o snap closure neither elastic rubber.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ersott said:


> Hello.
> 
> Does this cover any system to keep the cover closed? I can not see magnetic o snap closure neither elastic rubber.


I haven't seen this in person but from the pictures it looks like there is no closure system on it.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

My Javoedge case has no visible snaps or catches but it has a really strong magnetic catch apparently inside the case that keeps it closed - you can hold it upside down and shake it and it still doesn't flop open. Maybe these cases have something similar?


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is my designed cover - with my driving horses...lots of fun to do! Now I may have to give up one of my Oberons.....Jeri in PA


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Love it, Jeri!  Good job.  I love having accessories that are totally personal, don't you?


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's the one I made on My Edge. It's my little maltese. I'm going to get an Oberon first though. This was fun to design!



The back is the pale blue and says Little Book of Books.

I just noticed they cut her little tail end off. LOL That wasn't nice!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That is so cute!  She's not spoiled or anything is she??


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Your pup is so cute!  Don't you love personalized things with your pets on them?  I know my horses are my family...

Jeri


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh yes, she's quite the prima donna, Patricia.  LOL!

Yes, Jeri, she's my little pony.  LOL!  I live in an apartment so she's
perfect size.  I love horses too, but I've never owned one.  How fun
that must be!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I took the plunge today and spent half a day designing a Kindle and an iPad cover - and enjoyed it a lot  
I'll post pictures of the covers as soon as I get them - can't wait...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh goody, Manou, I'm anxous to see what you did!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I've had 2 illustrations for some time, thinking what to do with them...  For the front of each cover I used one of them - I put a complimenting colour as a base on first - at the back of the cover I listed things, authors, places and composers I like. So when I look at the covers I will have a smile on my face  
Can't wait to get them...


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's a picture of my cover design. I ordered it this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that in a cover design! I also liked your decalgirl skin.

BlondeStylus and and Phantomsmom, I love, love, love the covers with pics of your pets!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree- add some sort of closure system and I'm in.

See look at how pretty this is:










I just can't allow myself to buy another closure-less cover, though, so I must deny myself this prettiness. And do you have any idea how much I want a phoenix cover? It's my college mascot, favorite mythological creature, and a symbol of my undying love of Harry Potter, and yet there is no Oberon phoenix (why dragons? No more dragons!) nor any other cover bearing a phoenix. For shame. *pouts*


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

ScaryMerry said:


> I agree- add some sort of closure system and I'm in.
> 
> See look at how pretty this is:
> 
> ...


no, no, no - you mustn't deny yourself this prettiness - get yourself an equally pretty sleeve and keep your Kindle in it's pretty cover in the sleeve


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

manou said:


> no, no, no - you mustn't deny yourself this prettiness - get yourself an equally pretty sleeve and keep your Kindle in it's pretty cover in the sleeve


Ah, no! I'm trying to exercise "self-control". I stil don't entirely understand the concept, but I know that buying things that I don't _need_ does not fit in with it!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Patricia, have you received your cover yet?  I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Patricia, have you received your cover yet? I can't wait to hear about it!


No, I haven't gotten it yet, don't have a shipping notice yet, but they did say 2 weeks. On Wednesday next week it'll be 2 weeks since I ordered it, so hopefully not too much longer. I'm sure I'll post some pictures.


----------

